# Controlling acne



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Over the years I've done a few cycles and one of the major side effects I've suffered with is acne. I'm 4 weeks into a test e 500mg and equipoise 600mg each week cycle and the little red [email protected] are starting to pop up on my back now. I've been taking 1000mg of B6 a day since start of cycle, electric beach once a week and am mow going to up my B6 to about 3000mg a day. I've heard dutasteride (think that's spelt right?) helps as it blocks DHT but also heard that it can have an effect on getting the old chap to stand to attention!

My question is what is there that I can take or do that will help with the acne? I don't fancy accutane as my cousin was on it for quite a while and know how bad the side effects can be


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello mate

I've tried all sorts of things to get rid of the acne from cycling. The best thing I have found is a benzyl peroxide product from boots called Panoxyl 10 aqua gel. It dries out your skin like nothing and starts getting rid of the spots over night. It's only a few quid and it's **** hot. Read the warnings though as this stuff is pretty harsh


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

is this the same stuff as the docs give u if u have an acne problem ? i know someone who went after a long cycle and they give him som stuff for his skin , not sure if it was any good tho


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't think so andz. I went to the docs and the stuff they gave me was pathetic. I tried vitamin b5 10 mg ed, lotions, potions, anti biotics, you name it. Nothing worked except b5 a little but this panoxyl cream really kicks ass. You can literally see the stuff working the same day


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers lads. I remember having that for my face when I was about 16 so I'll give that a whirl


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

If the acne is caused by elevated estrogen arimidex should bring it under control.I'm dubious about dutasteride also,i've bought some but don't know if i'll use it with my next cycle.I'm a bit confused as DHT compounds such as masteron don't give me bad skin just test does,so i'm unsure whether an anti-DHT drug will be beneficial for me.I'll add arimidex first and hope that helps.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Blackbeard, I've read quite a few of your threads and seen that you Have suffered quite bad with acne whilst on test. I think with me as well it's test but why I'm trying not to use arimadex or another estrogen blocker is that I know it can affect the gains you make on gear as you need some estrogen in your body. It's a catch 22 situation really


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Tea tree face wash helped me


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

In my experience the extra gains made when not using an estrogen blocker will be water retention,although i do know where you're coming from.When i first took gear i didn't know anything about estrogen blockers etc,i remember a gain of 2 stone in 8 weeks from 30mg dianabol per day on it's own! i lost most of it post cycle however.i haven't ran a cycle for nearly two years now the acne is the only part i don't miss!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

bigdaveuk said:


> Tea tree face wash helped me


Topical creams/solutions will help mild acne but serious acne/boils need to be treated from the inside.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

My acne is serious it's fricking horrible. I was never spotty not even as a teenager. Now I'm 33 and a bit of extra test makes me break out in cystic acne WTF. I was fine for the first 3 months but then it just broke out all of a sudden. This panoxyl is burning my skin but it's worth the discomfort to see the spots dying off. I couldn't say how permanent the results might be though but fingers crossed. My next stop is dedinately to buy Accutane and put an end to it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

My acne doesn't get as bad as boils and cysts but I get loads of littles ones on my back and they scar. I've not done a course for about 2 years and I still have some scarring on my shoulders and back. I know bio oil is good for scarring but didn't want to use it as I was wary about oil on my skin.

At the moment my skin isnt bad enough to warrant accutane and hopefully it doesn't get to that point as I know the side effects and have seen how bad my cousin was on it. He was depressed, suicidal, dried out lips, etc. Plus he said you cannot train on it due to the damage it can do to your joints. Is this true?


----------



## gettinghuge (Dec 6, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> My acne doesn't get as bad as boils and cysts but I get loads of littles ones on my back and they scar. I've not done a course for about 2 years and I still have some scarring on my shoulders and back. I know bio oil is good for scarring but didn't want to use it as I was wary about oil on my skin.


Bio-Oil is amazing stuff. I have just started to use it for scarring on my back from previous acne, which i finally got rid of with accutane.

I've used the bio-oil for 3 days and the scarring is already less noticeable - great stuff, just a little expensive.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Blackbeard, I've read quite a few of your threads and seen that you Have suffered quite bad with acne whilst on test. I think with me as well it's test but why I'm trying not to use arimadex or another estrogen blocker is that I know it can affect the gains you make on gear as you need some estrogen in your body. It's a catch 22 situation really


a small amount of AI will not hinder your muscle gains, it will lower the amount of water you carry but who wants to carry water anyway


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i was at my derm on thursday, i just told him iv been on anti biotics for over 6 month and he perscribed me with some accutane, he said its the best stuff out there for acne but the side effects are pretty hars, he will weigh u to see what u weigh so he can see what mg u have to be on and a few blood tests to see if your orite to take them, now iv been on them since thursday morning and my lips are chapped to bits with no skin on, my nose is like iv been sniffin kilos of coke and my eyes are starting to dry and he said i may get depressed, been on 80mg a day will probily make things worse to. but the spots are startin to dry up already after 3 days, so it must be good ****, the full 16 week course only costs 15 quid aswell.


----------



## j0n35y (Mar 30, 2008)

If I was to self prescribe, what kind of price would I be looking at?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Run ai

If the cream panoxyl is the best I've used.. very very good.

There's a panoxyl face wash now too.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Guys I'm on a dbol 60mgs a day for 3 weeks, testE 500mgs a week (750mg bump for the first week) and Deca 600 mgs a week and i;m nearing the end of my 12 week cycle, so far ive had no sides but today ( week 10 ) I have been getting some painful little boils on my upper chest only hurt like f** when I was incline benching earlier. I was wondering if anyone else on here has experienced anything similar?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> i was at my derm on thursday, i just told him iv been on anti biotics for over 6 month and he perscribed me with some accutane, he said its the best stuff out there for acne but the side effects are pretty hars, he will weigh u to see what u weigh so he can see what mg u have to be on and a few blood tests to see if your orite to take them, now iv been on them since thursday morning and my lips are chapped to bits with no skin on, my nose is like iv been sniffin kilos of coke and my eyes are starting to dry and he said i may get depressed, been on 80mg a day will probily make things worse to. but the spots are startin to dry up already after 3 days, so it must be good ****, the full 16 week course only costs 15 quid aswell.


How did you get it so cheap?

My GP wouldnt give me accutane (they told me they dont prescribe it) so I went to a private dermo and was given a 9 week course.

3 weeks is like £80 @ 60mg a day...


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Hello mate
> 
> I've tried all sorts of things to get rid of the acne from cycling. The best thing I have found is a benzyl peroxide product from boots called Panoxyl 10 aqua gel. It dries out your skin like nothing and starts getting rid of the spots over night. It's only a few quid and it's **** hot. Read the warnings though as this stuff is pretty harsh


I ordered this stuff online and as long as u use it ONLY on the troubled areas I.e. Spots or blemishes it works better them some prescription stuff I have used before!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've just ordered some aromasin with the fella I get my stuff off and am going to pick up some panoxyl as well. At the moment the acne is ok but I know will flare up in the next few weeks. Also the aromasin will hopefully help prevent estrogen conversion from the HCG I'm on.

Regarding the depression from the accutane, it is known to cause this but if you just try and remember the reason you are feeling down is because of the accutane it might help. It helped a few lads I know who had. Also if you are on the stuff for 16 weeks I don't think the depression will last the entire length. Also im sure your doctor has told you but if not get eye drops for your dry eyes


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Blackbeard, I've read quite a few of your threads and seen that you Have suffered quite bad with acne whilst on test. I think with me as well it's test but why I'm trying not to use arimadex or another estrogen blocker is that I know it can affect the gains you make on gear as you need some estrogen in your body. It's a catch 22 situation really


Limited gains with an AI is a myth that arose amongst test/d-bol/oxy users, as they didn't put as much weight on during the cycle with an AI as they did on previous cycles without an AI.. of course the weight was just flat out water retention form high oestrogen levels (just like your missus complains of feeling bloated during her mentrual cycle..).

the AI does not stop muscle gain... as long as you don't go to zero (or near zero) oestrogen levels (i can go into the technicalities if you're interested, but basically if your oestrogen is near zero the body may bind more test, so there is less free test available for muscle synthesis/androgen related activity, but this is only at very low oestrogen levels for extended periods of time...) most use an AI on a eod/e3d protocol and this is unlikely to get your oestrogen that low...

BLACKBEARD:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesterolone

Note that Proviron is a DHT derivative, as is

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drostanolone_propionate

this is why you don't have problems with Masteron- its not DHT, its a derivative of DHT.. so it can't convert to DHT...

5% of testosterone in the body converts to DHT:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrotestosterone

so this is why you get acne from test, but not Masteron... BTW, anavar is also a DHT derivative (this means that DHT was the STARTING molecule).


----------

